
There's nothing wrong with making a mistake (2002) - luu
http://denbeste.nu/cd_log_entries/2002/10/ItsOKtobewrong.shtml
======
cableshaft
But HN just told me yesterday that engineers should be held to a higher
standard and should be executed, firing range style, when there are bugs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10488991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10488991).
Now I don't know whether I should kill myself or pat myself on the head!

~~~
vezycash
I think this Chinese quote can summarize the article:

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a
question remains a fool forever."

In terms of lean methodology, "Fail fast and fail often."

